# gcc 4.8 not creating its link



## jfha73 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey guys, when installing gcc the file /usr/local/bin/gcc is not created, a link to /usr/local/bin/gcc48 needs to be added manually.


----------



## Oko (Oct 27, 2014)

That is very reasonable behavior in the light of the fact that people use anything from GCC 4.4-4.9 and even older more portable versions of GCC like 2.7 and 3.6.

In my lab we are making great effort to migrate from 4.4 to 4.8 and it is two steps forward one step backward.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2014)

Correct, it's not supposed to create one as we have many different versions. And they'd all want to try to create a symlink, which is not allowed.


----------

